# New Title for Lily



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Huge congratulations!!! Well done!


----------



## Charmed

Congratulations! I would have wandered off course like a person lost in a corn maze. I don't think people realize how challenging these events can be because they look deceptively easy compared to the flashiness of agility. Good job to Lily, too.


----------



## Minnie

*congrats!!!!*


----------



## cavon

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Beaches

Yay Catherine and beautiful Lily!


----------



## Indiana

Good for you! How was the steak?


----------



## lily cd re

Charmed, you are so right about how deceptive rally can be. I know many obedience UDX/OTCh types who look down their noses at rally, but as I have pointed out elsewhere in novice obedience you know the exact exercises and the exact order they come in. The same is true for open A and utility A. the only difference for the B classes in open and utility is rotating orders of the exercises, but they are still the same exercises. In rally you never know what you will have to do until about 30 minutes beforehand. Courses can range from sublime to ridiculous in terms of how they are laid out and while some judges go out of their way to tell you how to do signs if you ask, others will just tell you to read the rule book!

Indiana you are funny to remember the steaks. We are having them tonight since by the time I went to the market to get steaks (planned to cook them Tuesday) and some nice lamb chops for tonight the lamb picking were down to large bone in legs which just looked like more than I wanted to take on. So, title steaks tonight and lamb on Tuesday.


----------



## AngelAviary

Congrats! That is wonderful, way to go team!


----------



## Streetcar

Congratulations! Rally sounds kind of like agility in a way and obedience, too. There is nothing easy about last minute course memorization and I don't believe I could do it. A long ago horse event showed me that LOL. All credit to you both!


----------



## ericwd9

Congratulations!!! Well done!

Eric


----------



## mashaphan

:adore: I thought Lily finished her RAE6 in Syracuse! No matter WHERE, it is a wonderful accomplishment,made better by being at the Poodle Spec!

See you both in June at SOTC! 

Martha and Che,aka the whippet on Poodle Forum:itsme:


----------



## Mfmst

Congratulations to our most titled team! I'm in awe, as usual...


----------



## lily cd re

mashaphan said:


> :adore: I thought Lily finished her RAE6 in Syracuse! No matter WHERE, it is a wonderful accomplishment,made better by being at the Poodle Spec!
> 
> See you both in June at SOTC!
> 
> Martha and Che,aka the whippet on Poodle Forum:itsme:


Those Syracuse legs set me up to finish the next weekend. The disaster on Thursday took away what I was looking at as a bumper leg. I will be at SOTC in June with my utility game on for sure. May play in rally too!


----------



## PoodleRick

WooHoo!!! Way to go.


----------



## sparkyjoe

Congrats!


----------



## poolann

Great job! Lily is so accomplished!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

I don't know what any of those letters are, but I know that Lily and her Mom are a great team so yippee!


----------



## MollyMuiMa

How did I miss this????? I'm so sorry I'm late with the CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!


----------



## N2Mischief

Lily you just keep making us proud!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## nifty

Congratulations, Lily and Catherine!


----------



## mvhplank

Please accept my belated congratulations! I've been distracted lately and not on the forum so much.


----------



## lily cd re

Marguerite, I saw your news for Neely's new title and was glad to see that your absence has been for having plenty of work and not because of a problem. Thanks for your good wishes. And congrats on your title too.


----------



## Raven's Mom

Congratulations to you and Lily! Sorry I am just now seeing this for some reason I must have overlooked it earlier. I am in awe of all your accomplishments. 

Raven and I started back in obedience after taking the winter off and started agility too. Because the obedience class we really needed conflicted with agility, she said "oh just come the next night and join that class". Sounded so nice until I got there and they were working on the CDX and we had not even finished the jr. Novice or CD before I quit!! I feel so in over my head. Raven did great considering .... But I have no idea what I am doing?


----------



## mvhplank

Raven's Mom said:


> <snip> I feel so in over my head. Raven did great considering .... But I have no idea what I am doing?


Well, don't pretend to know what the instructor's talking about if you don't -- confess and say you meant to join the other class but this was suggested as an alternate, and ask everybody for patience and helpful advice. And if you don't get it, then that's probably not the group you want to train with.

Hang in there!


----------



## Raven's Mom

Oh she knows I really needed the other class, she just thought I could catch up. The problem was that she left that night and had a sub who did not know us or where we left off, so I just muddled along. I am hoping that when she is back this week we can discuss it face to face and maybe I'll feel better.


----------



## mvhplank

Raven's Mom said:


> Oh she knows I really needed the other class, she just thought I could catch up. The problem was that she left that night and had a sub who did not know us or where we left off, so I just muddled along. I am hoping that when she is back this week we can discuss it face to face and maybe I'll feel better.


That sounds like a good plan.

Good luck! I find the more advanced levels to be a lot more fun, myself.

M


----------



## Poodlerunner

I like your method of preparing. I would do that too. My brains tend to fall out during such times 

Congratulations to you both. Lily is rock solid. Good thing :wink:

pr


----------



## ChantersMom

A big congratulations from Chanter and me!


----------



## MaceeChocKisses

Congrats to you and Lily!!


----------



## TrixieTreasure

Wow, that is quite an honor! Congratulations to you both!!!


----------

